# petite souris : souriceau, souricette, souricelle



## Zeljko

Bien qu'ils soient moins présents que dans certaines langues, les diminutifs existent néanmoins dans la langue française. Malheureusement, parmi tous ces suffixes (eau / ette / et / ule / on / elle etc.), je n'arrive pas à choisir le suffixe approprié pour "la souris". Peut-être "sourisette"?


----------



## Comtois

Je dirais _souri*c*ette_, qui serait alors le féminin de _souriceau_ (le petit d'une souris).


----------



## Maître Capello

Le terme _souricette_ n'existe pas. On dit _une souris_, mais _un souriceau_, tant pour un mâle qu'une femelle.


----------



## Comtois

Comme souvent, je n'ai pas été assez précis : nous sommes bien d'accord, _souricette _est un néologisme. C'est pourquoi j'avais employé le conditionnel.
En l'occurrence, ce néologisme pourrait être bien venu pour parler d'une petite souris qui ne serait pourtant plus un souriceau, ou pourrait ne plus l'être. Un tel néologisme me paraîtrait assez naturel, surtout si la _petite _souris n'est plus un souriceau : on désire ici un diminutif, non une indication sur l'âge du sujet, raison pour laquelle _souriceau _ne conviendrait pas. (Je m'exprime un peu maladroitement, parce que je n'ai pas le temps de faire mieux. Mais je crois que c'est clair.)


----------



## Marie3933

Une petite précision (et non une *précisionnette ) : le souriceau désigne le petit de la souris et non une souris de petite taille, c'est différent.
Si j'ai un chihuahua de dix ans, je ne dirai jamais que j'ai un chiot, je dirai que j'ai un petit chien. -> "une petite souris" si elle est petite.


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Maître Capello said:


> Le terme _souricette_ n'existe pas. On dit _une souris_, mais _un souriceau_, tant pour un mâle qu'une femelle.


Bonjour Maître Capello,

Si j'ai bien compris le nom << souriceau >> est épicène. Cependant, il n'est pas possible de dire << une souriceau >>.
Je voulais alors vous demander s'il y a moyen de préciser le sexe du souriceau.

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre réponse.


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, _une souricelle_, mais ce n'est pas courant.
souricelle — Wiktionnaire
C'est formé sur un modèle connu _demoiseau, demoiselle, puceau, pucelle, jouvenceau, jouvencelle..._


----------



## Maître Capello

Le terme _souricelle_ est en effet excessivement rare. Je ne l'avais encore jamais rencontré. Il est d'ailleurs absent de tous les dictionnaires usuels (_Robert, Larousse, TLFi, Académie_…). 

Je déconseille donc son usage. Le plus simple reste encore d'ajouter l'adjectif _mâle_ ou _femelle_.



ArmadilloAbcd said:


> Si j'ai bien compris le nom << souriceau >> est épicène. Cependant, il n'est pas possible de dire << une souriceau >>.


On dit en effet _*un* souriceau_ tant pour un mâle que pour une femelle, tout comme on dit _*une* souris_ sans distinction de sexe.


----------



## Bezoard

Il n'y a pas de raison de s'en abstenir quand l'occasion justifie son emploi, à l'imitation de ces textes :
La famille
Contes d'Andersen
Mais bien sûr, l'occasion se présente rarement !
Tout aussi rare, la _lioncelle_ !


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Maître Capello said:


> Le terme _souricette_ n'existe pas.


sauf chez Littré (s.e. _souriceau_, Étym.), Ce qui relativise la remarque de Comtois (message 4) : 


> nous sommes bien d'accord, _souricette _est un néologisme.


Ce serait un néologisme dû à l'exhumation d'un mot de la lignée lexicale de _souris_, mot que je n'hésiterais pas à utiliser en tant que de besoin. En tout cas, ce mot est vivant au XXIe siècle.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Marie3933 said:


> ... je ne dirai jamais que j'ai un chiot...


Et si c'est une femelle ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> Il n'y a pas de raison de s'en abstenir quand l'occasion justifie son emploi, à l'imitation de ces textes :
> La famille
> Contes d'Andersen


Une fable lausannoise de 1881 où la finale en _-celle_ est surtout voulue pour la rime avec _jouvencelle_ au vers suivant et une traduction française d'un conte danois de 1858 ne sont pas exactement des exemples de la meilleur fraîcheur ni de la plus grande autorité en matière de français courant ! 



Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> sauf chez Littré (s.e. _souriceau_, Étym.)


Soyons précis. Littré dit exactement que « l'ancienne langue avait aussi _souricette_, petite souris », ce qui implique d'une part que ce terme n'avait plus cours à son époque (XIXe siècle) depuis longtemps et d'autre part qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un souriceau femelle, mais d'une petite souris.

On remarquera par ailleurs que ce terme est absent de toutes les éditions du dictionnaire de l'Académie, ce qui confirme qu'il était déjà sorti de l'usage à l'époque classique (XVIIe–XVIIIe siècle).



Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> En tout cas, ce mot est vivant au XXIe siècle.


Vu le peu d'occurrences de ce terme, « vivant » me semble un bien grand mot !

Bref, si vous voulez verser dans le poétique, _souricette_ et _souricelle_ sont envisageables, mais ces deux termes ne sont guère usités en français courant.



Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Et si c'est une femelle ?


C'est au fond du couloir à gauche.


----------



## Bezoard

Maître Capello said:


> Une fable lausannoise de 1881 où la finale en _-celle_ est surtout voulue pour la rime avec _jouvencelle_ au vers suivant et une traduction française d'un conte danois de 1858 ne sont pas exactement des exemples de la meilleur fraîcheur ni de la plus grande autorité en matière de français courant !


On a bien précisé d'emblée que c'était rare (je ne sais pas pour vous, mais pour moi les occasions de préciser le sexe d'un bébé souris ne se rencontrent pas tous les jours) , et donc personne n'a demandé de se cantonner au français courant. L'avantage de "souricelle" est que le mot, tout rare qu'il puisse être, est facile à interpréter si on l'utilise à des fins poétiques, ludiques ou autres.


----------



## JClaudeK

Comtois said:


> En l'occurrence, ce néologisme pourrait être bien venu pour parler d'une petite souris qui ne serait pourtant plus un souriceau, ou pourrait ne plus l'être.


Il serait intéressant de savoir dans quel contexte tu veux utiliser ce diminutif.

Si c'est pour un conte/ un livre pour enfants, ni _souricette_ ni  _souricelle_ ne me dérangeraient.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Maître Capello said:


> Vu le peu d'occurrences de ce terme, « vivant » me semble un bien grand mot !
> Bref, si vous voulez verser dans le poétique, _souricette_ et _souricelle_ sont envisageables, mais ces deux termes ne sont guère usités en français courant.


Une dizaine d'occurrences pour la seule première page de recherche, et presqu'autant pour la deuxième, cela me semble pas mal. 
On pourra contester les occurrences qui correspondent à plusieurs livres du même auteur (il s'agit de collections enfantines), mais ce serait faire erreur : c'est au contraire un argument qui plaide en faveur de la transmission intergénérationnelle du mot - _via_ une antonomase - et sa diffusion sous la forme de contes.


----------



## Maître Capello

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Une dizaine d'occurrences pour la seule première page de recherche, et presqu'autant pour la deuxième, cela me semble pas mal.


Sauf que dans un très grand nombre de ces cas, _Souricette_ est en fait employé comme nom propre…


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bien sûr, c'est pour ça que j'ai parlé d'antonomase : c'est - par exemple - de cette manière que nous avons hérité du mot « renard » quand Renart a supplanté « le goupil ».


----------

